# Long stay visa



## cpfcmich (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi guys,

I was looking at moving to Dubai in December to find work but feel this would be easier to do when I am out there. I currently have a friend who works out there so I have a place to stay. I know you need a sponsor so was going to buy a long stay visa (90 days) and try to look for work on that, does anyone know if that is possible?

Thanks in advance


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

cpfcmich said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was looking at moving to Dubai in December to find work but feel this would be easier to do when I am out there. I currently have a friend who works out there so I have a place to stay. I know you need a sponsor so was going to buy a long stay visa (90 days) and try to look for work on that, does anyone know if that is possible?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Do visa on arrival (UK expat, right?) and do a visa run every 30 days. No need for a sponsor.

-md000/Mike


----------



## cpfcmich (Jul 3, 2012)

Is that not technically illegal? Where do most people go to do that?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

As long as you aren't employed to work, then this isn't technically illegal. You are basically "visiting" the UAE every 29-30 days. This is so common that the expatforum has a thread about it: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/99977-visa-run-thread.html 

Read the thread, then if you have questions, please ask

-md000/Mike


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Just dont be conned into working on a visit visa... as a trial period. Because that is illegal. And if they dont pay you, you have NO RIGHT to ask for the salary they said they would pay you. 

They allow it, so use it. Finding a job here can sometimes take months from the initial interview to actually receiving a work visa. Preplan and try to make as many interviews in the first week or two that you can prior to getting to Dubai. Some people though seem to look for jobs for months and months and still not find anything. 

Maybe if you say what you do, people can assist a bit better with directing you on that as well.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

md000 said:


> Do visa on arrival (UK expat, right?) and do a visa run every 30 days. No need for a sponsor.


If you have a UK passport you also get a 10 day grace period so you only actually need to do a visa run every 40 days


----------

